# Flood Steelhead



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I had the weekend off and did some exploring on the thumb tributaries and most were blown out. One of them was fishable that I went to this morning and I went 1 for 2 on Salmon Spawn bottom bouncing, they wouldn't touch steelie spawn today...The only reason I lost the 1st fish was the hook eye had a gap and the dam line slid off it! Here's the pic:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Way to go I am sitting here watching the snow blow sideways past the window. Some years we have fish and some yearrs we have decent conditions, wouldnt both be nice. It is encouraging to see that a brave fishing defeating the odds.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Great looking fish. 

Sorry for the dumb question, what do you mean by blown out ? Sounds like high water flow.

The Terminator


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

yes...blown out is High water; flood...


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Thanks. Are any of the blown-out ones between Lexinton and Port Huron of Sanilac and Lexington. These might be good areas to target for trolling in the next few weeks, since they'll be bringing comparatively warm water into the Lake.

The Terminator


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

All the rivers up that way were high...I drove up that way Saturday...I like the area north of Lexington Harbor a bit for Steel in the early sping. There are 3 rivers if you have a topo map on your GPS of the shore line and we usually slam steelies out from them 3 rivers in like 40 FOW.


----------



## dairy6 (Sep 26, 2003)

We braved the flood and went out yesterday in the boat below Telegraph. I didn't expect much but to my surprise after 20 min of plugging we had a hit. The fish started taking drag like crazy and we gave chase. After a nice battle we boated a beautiful 7-8 pound female Steelhead. We released her and that was pretty much it for the day. The water was high but manageable and really not a problem. Overall it was a good day and any day I get a Steelhead on the Huron is a good one. Though it is happening more as I learn the river more each time I go out. One of these days I am going to catch more than one there on an outing. There was also no one on the river which was really nice. I think it should get better soon. See you out there.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Welcome to the site!


----------

